# sub cable



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am running 2 subs and will be hooking both up to amp and then amp to pre out on my Denon reciever my question is I ran rg6 cable and then at Monoprice bought rca cable end, but for the life of me I can not figure out how to install this connector, do I need special tools? I am lost HELP


Don


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most RCAs designed for RG6 that I’ve ever seen are crimped connectors that require a special tool.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I'm not saying you can't do the connections you need to do with the RG6, but I've never encountered an RG6 cable that has a "solder-able" shield/ground/negative because the wire used in the braid isn't solderable, often it is an aluminum wire braid. That means you can't use solder-on RCA connectors, you have to use crimp-on connectors with a tool specific to this job that will cold-weld the shield wires to the RCA connectors. The crimp tool provides so much squeeze force, the molecules of the RG6 braid and the RCA connector are forced to mix with each other. You can't do that with a scissors-type crimp tool since there's no mechanical advantage beyond the pivot point. The proper tool for putting connectors on RG6 cable is internally geared to multiply and focus your squeezing force for a reliable connection. Personally, I would just pull new 2-wire speaker cable through and abandon the RG6, or use the RG6 to pull new normal speaker cable through and use banana connectors on the ends and be done with it.


----------

